# Is this a good deal on my first saltwater FOWLR setup?



## spd118 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone! First I wanted to say that these forums are great, I've been lurking/learning here for 9 months or so with my 46 gallon freshwater, and just recently moved it over to planted, with much help from here. But now it is time to post! After all I've learned the last year or so in freshwater I've been looking to trying my hand with saltwater as well. I was recently offered the following deal on a used setup, and while it looked pretty good to me, I was hoping for every ones input.


It's a 55 gallon setup that I saw in person tonight that currently has a few fish in it, and according to the owner has been stable for a year or so. It includes the following:

55 gallon glass tank
Stand (Looked good quality)
Two HOB Whisper filters rated at 60 gallons each (website says 330GPH)
UV Sterilizer (looks like either the 9 or 24 W from Petsmart http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628)
Crushed Coral substrate
What looked like 20 pounds or so of LR (Suppose I'll need more)
Canopy with two 15 Watt 50/50 bulbs
A seaclone 100 and a Visi-Jet Protein Skimmer (neither is in use currently)
Assorted accessories ( hydrometer, some food, salt, test kits, trace minerals, 8.3 PH buffer)
Some fish (Banggai Cardinalfish, Yellow Tang, Blue Devil Damsel, and Clownfish)
UPDATE: Also includes a heater but not sure what size/brand/power.

The asking price for all this is $275. Does this sound like a good deal to you all, and should I jump on it? I realize I'll have to put a bit more money into it as well, for things like additional rock, maybe more salt and accessories, but I don't mind doing that if this is a good deal.

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Don't forget to check craigs list for aquariums though. There are sometimes some pretty good deals there too.

That tank, if it were new, would probably cost $150 to $200, and all that other stuff would push it well over the $275. 

Just a warning though, I have heard of people breaking their aquariums while trying to move them. Make sure you empty the aquarium before moving it. Put your fish in bags like the pet store gives you. Put as much of the water as you can in clean 5 gallon pickle pails. Even empty the substrate from it. A broken aquarium is not an aquarium anymore.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! Great deal! New you would probably spend around 500. Just be very careful. 

I would get 4-5 buckets filled with the tanks water and cover them during the move. Later add a bubble stone and split the fish between them while your setting up your tank. Make sure your room temperature is around 72-75 so the water stays that temp too in the buckets.

Don't rush it, the fish will be fine in the buckets for 12-24 hours. Just make sure the bubble stone falls to the bottom of the bucket for adequate water circulation. If you only have one, rotate it between the bucket for the 12 hours during set up and settling of the sediment.

Best of luck!!!!


----------

